# Thank You : NGRC Convention 2017



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you, all of you who voted Tulsa for the 2017 Garden Railroad Convention.

All of you who who didn't vote for Tulsa, thank you for not voting for Tulsa.

See you all in Tulsa in 2017!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well If it's in July I think I'll past. I know how hot it gets. Later RJD


----------

